# Trevor Lawrence to Clemson.



## lbzdually (Dec 15, 2016)

UGA will only have 2 scholarship QB's by 2018, UGA runs a pro-style vs spread for Clemson, and he has been Kirby's #1 target since he got to UGA and yet he still chose Clemson?   This is a huge miss considering Smart's best asset is supposed to be his recruiting and this is a home state guy.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah it stinks seeing him go to Clemson the kids has to be the best hs QB out of Ga maybe ever. But, Kirby is 2 out of 3 on QB's. He had to keep Eason and he flipped Fromm. It's disappointing no doubt but not the end of the world. Kirby is putting together one of heck of class let's hope the 5 star OT commits to the good guys tomorrow so it helps us get over Lawrence.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 16, 2016)

Woooooo!

GoTigers!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2016)

When Fromm inked, I figured that Lawrence was gone.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 16, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> When Fromm inked, I figured that Lawrence was gone.



This ^^^^


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 16, 2016)

I think Lawrence is actually from Tennessee and moved to GA as a child.  I may be wrong and thinking of the other guy. We was in on this kid too. And Hunter Johnson. He was once a verbal. Clemson has been taking a handful from us past few years that we had a good shot at, or was once committed to us.  Not many qbs will want to come in and sit  behind an Eason, Hurts, etc.


----------



## fishingtiger (Dec 16, 2016)

Glad to steal this one from UGA. Hopefully his game translates to college. From all reports, it should. Not sure what our future holds post Watson era.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2016)

fishingtiger said:


> Glad to steal this one from UGA. Hopefully his game translates to college. From all reports, it should. Not sure what our future holds post Watson era.


still chasing a NC like uga


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 16, 2016)

A direct result of Clemson having been in the national spotlight for 2 years. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 16, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA will only have 2 scholarship QB's by 2018, UGA runs a pro-style vs spread for Clemson, and he has been Kirby's #1 target since he got to UGA and yet he still chose Clemson?



Maybe you should take into consideration that Clemson is a better program right now than UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Maybe you should take into consideration that Clemson is a better program right now than UGA.



Explains why he didn't consider FSU either..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Explains why he didn't consider FSU either..



Do you see me on here acting shocked that a kid actually chose another school over FSU?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Do you see me on here acting shocked that a kid actually chose another school over FSU?



In all reality, the kid will be able to start his 1st season in Clemson and he would not at UGA. Nor at FSU.. Although, was your QB redshirted?


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 16, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I think Lawrence is actually from Tennessee and moved to GA as a child.  I may be wrong and thinking of the other guy. We was in on this kid too. And Hunter Johnson. He was once a verbal. Clemson has been taking a handful from us past few years that we had a good shot at, or was once committed to us.  Not many qbs will want to come in and sit  behind an Eason, Hurts, etc.



TN was the favorite until this year. I think he saw the writing on the wall up there and probably didn't want to play for two different head coaches.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> In all reality, the kid will be able to start his 1st season in Clemson and he would not at UGA. Nor at FSU.. Although, was your QB redshirted?



All our qb's redshirt.  It takes a year to learn Jiombo's playbook and he's too heardheaded to adapt it to the qb.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> In all reality, the kid will be able to start his 1st season in Clemson and he would not at UGA. Nor at FSU.. Although, was your QB redshirted?



That's the main reason right there, plus he and his family really liked Dabo


----------



## weathermantrey (Dec 16, 2016)

First we snatched Deshaun Watson from you guys, now Trevor Lawrence...

Thanks Georgia!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 17, 2016)

Seen this coming from a mile away, it was pretty easy to see..........I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 17, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> First we snatched Deshaun Watson from you guys, now Trevor Lawrence...
> 
> Thanks Georgia!



You act as if he was flipped from uga. Its easy to see why he went to Clemson
......he will get early playing time and would have had to ride the wood at uga. He should do very well there,the young man is a stud QB.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Do you see me on here acting shocked that a kid actually chose another school over FSU?



No one is shocked about this kid going to Clemson, the only we are shocked about is why dumb booger eating FSU fans keeps trolling our threads.


----------



## Horns (Dec 17, 2016)

I just don't see TL being a running QB. Not surprised at all because of Fromm committing.


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 17, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> First we snatched Deshaun Watson from you guys, now Trevor Lawrence...
> 
> Thanks Georgia!



We'd snatch good players out of SC if there were any...


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 17, 2016)

Slow your roll a little.  He's a junior in high school and is still twelve months from signing if he enrolls early.  He will probably change his mind two or three times between now and then.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 17, 2016)

I'd rather have Fromm.He's a country boy,Likes to deer hunt and fish.His granddaddy says he was shooting docks for crappie at 4 years old.His highschool coach says about Fromm "He has an unbelievable inner desire to be great at whatever he does,he also has a photographic memory.Congrats Clemson but yall didnt get the best!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I'd rather have Fromm.He's a country boy,Likes to deer hunt and fish.His granddaddy says he was shooting docks for crappie at 4 years old.His highschool coach says about Fromm "He has an unbelievable inner desire to be great at whatever he does,he also has a photographic memory.Congrats Clemson but yall didnt get the best!!!



This!!! That was a great read in Jake! Dawgs in ok shape at QB! Wasn't to long ago we had to have a Virginia transfer come in and win the job. Sometimes we as fans get way off track with expectations. Kirby has been home less than a year and kept Eason and flipped From. We have the number 3 class in the nation and can still sign 6 more if we want. Kirby isn't going to fill a spot for the sake of filling a spot like in years past. He also isn't going to let up on Lawrence.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 17, 2016)

lol. Fromm is good but he can't tote TL's pads. Heck Lawrence is the best QB in Georgia right now short of Matt Ryan.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2016)

maker4life said:


> lol. Fromm is good but he can't tote TL's pads. Heck Lawrence is the best QB in Georgia right now short of Matt Ryan.



lol don't think anyone was saying Fromm was better. TL may possibly be the best ever QB to come out of Ga. But Neither kid has played a down of cfb so none of us really know. Kirby pounced on Lawrence as soon as he got to Athens that's enough for me.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 18, 2016)

For 2017 Clemson has a 5 star QB commit, Hunter Johnson and a 4 star QB from Georgia, Chase Brice.   In 2016 they signed Zerrick Cooper a 4 star QB from Georgia.    So Clemson will have at least 3 4 star or 5 star QBs on the roster when Lawrence gets there.  UGA will have 2 scholarship QB's, so tell me again how Lawrence did this because he will have a better chance to start at Clem(p)son vs UGA?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 18, 2016)

cooper is supposed to be real good, as good as watson, hope we can hold on to all of them


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2016)

weathermantrey said:


> First we snatched Deshaun Watson from you guys, now Trevor Lawrence...
> 
> Thanks Georgia!



Sorry, but Richt was criticized because he didn't recruit Deshaun that hard.  Deshaun didn't really fit our system.  

Trevor did, probably more than Clemson's system.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

maker4life said:


> lol. Fromm is good but he can't tote TL's pads. Heck Lawrence is the best QB in Georgia right now short of Matt Ryan.



You need to check stats.Fromms numbers from his junior season are better than Lawrence's{a junior} numbers this year .Fromm is one of the most prolific passers in Ga. highschool history


----------



## maker4life (Dec 19, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> You need to check stats.Fromms numbers from his junior season are better than Lawrence's{a junior} numbers this year .Fromm is one of the most prolific passers in Ga. highschool history



1. Lawrence rarely finishes a game and often doesn't finish the third qt.

2. More pass attempts(Fromm had more attempts and played three fewer games) equals more yds. but Fromm's completion % was lower.

3. Hutson Mason was one of the most prolific passers in GA high school history.

4. Like I said Fromm is good, heck he's very good. But barring injury Trevor Lawrence will have the better college and NFL career.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 19, 2016)

All that said I'd be happy with either one of them.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> For 2017 Clemson has a 5 star QB commit, Hunter Johnson and a 4 star QB from Georgia, Chase Brice.   In 2016 they signed Zerrick Cooper a 4 star QB from Georgia.    So Clemson will have at least 3 4 star or 5 star QBs on the roster when Lawrence gets there.  UGA will have 2 scholarship QB's, so tell me again how Lawrence did this because he will have a better chance to start at Clem(p)son vs UGA?





ClemsonRangers said:


> cooper is supposed to be real good, as good as watson, hope we can hold on to all of them



Recruiting is weird. TL is a 2 for o e recruit. Zeuss and TL are close and will play together. Clemson wants both of them but doesn't really need TL. But what a nice problem to have. Look for one of the current QB commits to decommit or a current QB to transfer regardless the Clemson coaching staff probably already knows who will be leaving or decommiting. Watch and see.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2016)

maker4life said:


> 1. Lawrence rarely finishes a game and often doesn't finish the third qt.
> 
> 2. More pass attempts(Fromm had more attempts and played three fewer games) equals more yds. but Fromm's completion % was lower.
> 
> ...



You contradicted your entire post with number 3 on your list. Not one person on this earth knows what either of these kids will do at the next level. Every year there are 5 star bust and 3 star heroes. It's all wait and see. On paper TL is much better than Fromm but Fromm isn't a sub par player by any stretch of the imagination. But only time will tell with both or recruit for that matter. Also remember to look and see how many NFL qb's bama has in the NFL on their current run.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 19, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> lol don't think anyone was saying Fromm was better.





fish hawk said:


> I'd rather have Fromm.He's a country boy,Likes to deer hunt and fish.His granddaddy says he was shooting docks for crappie at 4 years old.His highschool coach says about Fromm "He has an unbelievable inner desire to be great at whatever he does,he also has a photographic memory.Congrats Clemson but yall didnt get the best!!!



There are no words.....


----------



## maker4life (Dec 19, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> You contradicted your entire post with number 3 on your list. Not one person on this earth knows what either of these kids will do at the next level. Every year there are 5 star bust and 3 star heroes. It's all wait and see. On paper TL is much better than Fromm but Fromm isn't a sub par player by any stretch of the imagination. But only time will tell with both or recruit for that matter. Also remember to look and see how many NFL qb's bama has in the NFL on their current run.



No. I pointed out that a  half decent QB can put up crazy numbers in a throw every down system.

Either way who cares. They're both better than  Mason and will be fine. 

I'm just mad that Hockman is the GA QB that FSU pulled.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> There are no words.....



I think Fromm is a lot better fit for Ga.From everything I've read about the kid he is on top of his game,4.0 student,has a inner drive to be the best at everything he does.Not trying to take anything away from Lawrence because as we all know  he is one of the top rated QBs in the country right now.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 19, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I think Fromm is a lot better fit for Ga.From everything I've read about the kid he is on top of his game,4.0 student,has a inner drive to be the best at everything he does.Not trying to take anything away from Lawrence because as we all know  he is one of the top rated QBs in the country right now.



Plus, he's a country boy.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Plus, he's a country boy.



Yes


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 19, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Yes



I don't care if he has a boyfriend, I just want the one who plays the position the best.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't care if he has a boyfriend, I just want the one who plays the position the best.



One long haired pretty boy is enough,we already got one and dont need another


----------



## bulldawgborn (Dec 19, 2016)

I like Fromm.  I am excited to see the product that comes from the Eason/Fromm QB competition.  But Lawrence has the higher ceiling.  The kid is 6'6 , 6'7" and still filling in his frame.  His highlights are more impressive than Fromm's.  I think he has more potential.  If Fromm is going to be better than Lawrence or even Eason, he will do it with his intangibles...of which he seems to have plenty.

If I had to pick one to hang out with, I am going Fromm.  If I had to pick one to play QB based on highlights I've seen, I am going Lawrence.  I think both can have great college careers somewhere...only time will tell.  

Here's hoping TL sees the light and stays home.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> There are no words.....



Why didn't you quote this on Sunday?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 19, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Why didn't you quote this on Sunday?



Sunday is the Lord's day.  I try not to interact with such heathens on the Lord's day.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't care if he has a boyfriend, I just want the one who plays the position the best.



Your opinion and a cup of coffee will yield a cold cup of coffee.

Do you want me to show you how many so called greats went bust?  These two each have their strengths.  I wish we had gotten both, but I didn't expect us to.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Sunday is the Lord's day.  I try not to interact with such heathens on the Lord's day.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Your opinion and a cup of coffee will yield a cold cup of coffee.
> 
> Do you want me to show you how many so called greats went bust?  These two each have their strengths.  I wish we had gotten both, but I didn't expect us to.



And whether or not they are good old country boys have no bearing either way.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> One long haired pretty boy is enough,we already got one and dont need another



wow.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> You contradicted your entire post with number 3 on your list. Not one person on this earth knows what either of these kids will do at the next level. Every year there are 5 star bust and 3 star heroes. It's all wait and see. On paper TL is much better than Fromm but Fromm isn't a sub par player by any stretch of the imagination. But only time will tell with both or recruit for that matter. Also remember to look and see how many NFL qb's bama has in the NFL on their current run.



Given enough time and protection a 1* QB can complete every pass he throws.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2016)

Lawrence will be better off at Clemson where the coaching will allow him to reach his full potential.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Lawrence will be better off at Clemson where the coaching will allow him to reach his full potential.



The important question is will he be doing any hunting and fishing up there?  That is the important thing when evaluating a qb.


----------



## SCswampCAT (Dec 21, 2016)

There are plenty of places to do it, but he doesn't look like a hunter or fisher. He looks like he may go ride a wake board behind Dumbo's boat in the summer.


----------



## gin house (Dec 21, 2016)

scooty006 said:


> We'd snatch good players out of SC if there were any...



I would point out the obvious that the #1 player in the nation is from South Carolina but continue.... Xavier Thomas.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2017)

It looks like Lawrence decided he wanted to be a woman.  Go to Riley Dennis on YouTube to see what I mean.  Warning, once you see 'it' you will be scarred for life.  Yes, I know it's not really Lawrence but if he keeps growing that hair...


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2017)

lbzdually said:


>



Is this Goldie Rangers girlfriend?


----------



## huntersluck (Jan 2, 2017)

I am glad he is going to Clemson that is the smart choice


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2017)

huntersluck said:


> I am glad he is going to Clemson that is the smart choice



Smarter for him if he wants to play. If you meant better chance at being a successful pro qb UGA has put out a few mo' than Clem.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2017)

Fromm going to give Eason a competitive run at starting job.
Might have it between the ears over the left coast boy.


----------

